# Does anyone else have a problem injecting into their thigh



## jmbmichael (Jun 16, 2005)

I started my first cycle of 500 mg/wk test e. I finally bucked up and took my first injection 4 days ago of 2 Ml in my thigh, and it was nothing, I actually like it. Until mid afternoon when it started hurting so bad I could barely walk. And this is day 4 and its not giving any at all. The only thing I can think of is I wasn't thinking at the time and I sit down to do the injection and the muscle was flexed a little. I would rather do it in my glute but it seems it would be a little hard to keep from moving the needle around with one hand. Does any on have any advise?


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 16, 2005)

You gotta rub the area around the injection for a while, and use heat.  When i do thighs i go into the shower afterwords and put the hot water directly on my thigh and massage the whole leg. I've never had more than just slight pain doing that.


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 16, 2005)

You May Have Injected It Too Fast. Test E Has Little Pain After Injection...usually


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 16, 2005)

You'll eventually get used to injection procedures and it won't hurt anymore.  Make sure that when you do the injection leave the pin in there for about 30 seconds after fully injecting so that the gear stays in your thigh and doesn't leak out.  Then after drawing and pulling the pin out rub your injection site (with a alcohol swab) for about 2 min.  This helps to spread the gear out of the area.  And yeah a great hot shower when you feel it stiffening up will help alot.  While your in there bend your leg and rub it.


----------



## jmbmichael (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks I try that next time. Do any of you guys have problems injecting yourself in the glute.


----------



## jmbmichael (Jun 16, 2005)

Is there that big of a difference in injecting once a week and twice with test e. I know everyone says split it up twice a week. But I don't think I can handle another inection right now. I can barely walk.


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 16, 2005)

You Can Take A Shot Mon-thurs. Or You Can Take It Every Five Days. I Have Injected Into My Glute. No Problem Hand Shook Alittle But Wasn't A Problem. You Can Also Lean Against The Wall And Rest You Hand Against The Wall To Keep It Steady.


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 16, 2005)

Rub a dub dub, it's nearly painless on day 2.


----------



## max lift (Jun 16, 2005)

remember to rotate you injection sites , check out www.spotinjections.com for info on other sites I like delts and glutes onl did a thigh once and walked around with a limp for two days , with that said wolfy is a big fan of thigh shots so you may have to find you own style.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 16, 2005)

jmbmichael said:
			
		

> Thanks I try that next time. Do any of you guys have problems injecting yourself in the glute.


I don't use the glute just because I have a hard time keeping still while i'm twisting around.  I shoot in delts and quads.  And splitting up the shots twice a week is best to keep the blood concentration more even.  You can shoot once a week, but I hear that the side effects are more pronounced that way.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 16, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I don't use the glute just because I have a hard time keeping still while i'm twisting around.  I shoot in delts and quads.  And splitting up the shots twice a week is best to keep the blood concentration more even.  You can shoot once a week, but I hear that the side effects are more pronounced that way.



I'm not flexible enough to shoot glutes.  Steve's correct on the sides if you shoot once a week.  I've done both ways.  I felt that i got a little bit better of gains doing it once a week however i got acne like a mutha****.  I'm not gyno prone it's just the acne was out of control.  I also got bloated alot more.  Some articles will tell you that 1 shot is enough however some tend to say that 2 is better for the blood levels.


----------



## jmbmichael (Jun 16, 2005)

Are delts very painful to inject? What about bi's and tri's with a 23g pin, some sites said to use 25g for smaller muscles. I just wonder how 23g would be.


----------



## mojo (Jun 16, 2005)

jmbmichael said:
			
		

> Are delts very painful to inject? What about bi's and tri's with a 23g pin, some sites said to use 25g for smaller muscles. I just wonder how 23g would be.


Delts are my favorite spot to inject as long as its only 1cc.


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 16, 2005)

any of you shoot in the glute?


----------



## jmbmichael (Jun 16, 2005)

mojo said:
			
		

> Delts are my favorite spot to inject as long as its only 1cc.



What gauge pin are you using?


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 16, 2005)

Delts are my favorite so far(only 12 injects) i use 25 1 inch.


----------



## KILLA (Jun 16, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> any of you shoot in the glute?




I mostly shoot my glute. Swap to quads for a week to give the glutes a break.


----------



## max lift (Jun 16, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> any of you shoot in the glute?



with only one cycle under my belt , I rotated from the delts to my glutes with 2 shots per week so I would give a spot two weeks befor I stuck it again


----------



## mojo (Jun 17, 2005)

jmbmichael said:
			
		

> What gauge pin are you using?


23 G most the time, 25 on occasion.


----------



## Freejay (Jun 17, 2005)

I pop with 23g 1" and LOVE doing it in the quad.  I have yet to do a glute pop.  I rotate from delt to quad.  I sit in a chair and have my leg sticking straight out, making sure the quad is relaxed.  If you do flex, you're in for a world of hurt.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 17, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I pop with 23g 1" and LOVE doing it in the quad.  I have yet to do a glute pop.  I rotate from delt to quad.  I sit in a chair and have my leg sticking straight out, making sure the quad is relaxed.  If you do flex, you're in for a world of hurt.



Oh and don't try moving over to put more of your weight on the other relaxed side with the pin in already in your leg.  that's fricken hard to do.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 17, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> any of you shoot in the glute?


I do.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 17, 2005)

jmbmichael said:
			
		

> Is there that big of a difference in injecting once a week and twice with test e. I know everyone says split it up twice a week. But I don't think I can handle another inection right now. I can barely walk.


The thighs are very painful for me also, but thety are convenient, so I do it and suck up the pain.

It's very important to split these up into at least twice a week.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 17, 2005)

mojo said:
			
		

> Delts are my favorite spot to inject as long as its only 1cc.


I can put 3cc's in my delts with no problems.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 18, 2005)

1" 25 gauge is most common for delts etc.....smaller gauge means less scar tissue in the long run....but if ya want i'm sure 23 would be fine.......

check out www.spotinjection.com you'll learn alot of useful info.......

delts are not painful at all IMO nor are quads nor glutes.....(just be sure to relax and breathe out while inserting pin)


----------

